# TV Show "House"



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone follow "House?" I am usually pretty faithful but know I've missed a couple. Last night was the first I had seen it in a while. So, please tell me, why are Dr. Wilson and House on the outs? Seems pretty serious from Dr. Wilson's viewpoint.

Thanks - Suzy


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr. Wilson's girlfriend was killed in a car crash on the way to help House when he was drunk. Dr. Wilson also accused House of being a mean human being and a bad friend who was basically sucking the life out of him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have it Tivo-ed but haven't watched it yet, we'll watch tonight. Try to see the season finale from last season and the premier for this season and you'll catch up.

Even after House apologized Wilson said he was still leaving because he couldn't be around such a selfish person anymore.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Milo's Mom said:


> Dr. Wilson's girlfriend was killed in a car crash on the way to help House when he was drunk. Dr. Wilson also accused House of being a mean human being and a bad friend who was basically sucking the life out of him.


That's much better than I could have explained it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love "House".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me too, Michele. He cracks me up. I know he's abrasive and downright obnoxious, but it's entertainment... and not _my_ doctor! Ha ha.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont watch nightime TV so I only just caught up with this show on re-runs in syndication. It is very amusing. I am sure glad I dont have to work for him!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's got to be the worst boss ever!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Love House!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know Kimberly, but as obnoxious as he is, he is also very determined to save his patients.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love his persistence albeit he sure puts everyone through hell if they are in his pathway.
Carole


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh I love House. Wilson has to come back. Its like castaway when the volleyball drifted off.... WILSON...... WILSON COME BACK!!!!

I like the new private eye, I hope he stays. 


Now if Medium would ever start, we have some TV!! And Greys tomorrow night.  WOOHOO


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

House is CRAZY!!! He sure loves his Vicodin!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Beneath his obnoxious veneer, he is lonely and vulnerable.

Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> Beneath his obnoxious veneer, he is lonely and vulnerable.
> 
> Suzy


I think that's what makes the show work, you feel sorry for him. I wish he'd find a girlfriend!


----------

